# Weaning



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi.

My DD will be 21 weeks old this week and started weaning her at the beginning  of March.  She was interested at first but in the last week or so has been totally disinterested in the food.  
I have only ever been able to give her 1 ice cube portion at any sitting and started her on baby rice for breakfast and then a root vegetable at dinner time.  So far this week she hasn't taken any solid at all.  It's as though she isn't  grasping the  concept that she has to open her mouth in order for me to put the spoon into it.  I don't want to force the spoon into her mouth if she isn't ready as i know guide lines do say 6 months or 25 weeks which is still a whole month away.  

I just need some advice as feel as though she is never going to get the hang of it.  I weaned my DS at the age of 14 weeks and he took to it like a duck to water.  Didn't have any problems.  I know every child is different but i suppose i just need reassurance that she will finally begin to open her mouth when she sees the food coming. 

She is thriving from milk and is a happy healthy 16lbs in weight .  She takes 5 8oz bottle's a day at 5am, 7am, 11am, 3pm, and 7pm.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry started new job. mail me if still having issues
andrea


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Still having the same problems.  DD is now 24 weeks old and still very disinterested in solid food.


----------

